# java.lang.RuntimeException: Failed to parse document



## minimike (29. Apr 2011)

Hi

Könnte mir mal jemand einen Tip zum Verständniss dieser exeption geben? Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht warum es falsch läuft.


```
java.lang.RuntimeException: Failed to parse document: Error on line 1: Inhalt ist im Prolog nicht zulässig.
 	 at com.enonic.cms.framework.util.LazyInitializedJDOMDocument.getDocument(LazyInitializedJDOMDocument.java:70)
 	 at com.enonic.cms.domain.security.userstore.UserStoreEntity.getConfigAsXMLDocument(UserStoreEntity.java:176)
 	 at com.enonic.cms.domain.security.userstore.UserStoreXmlCreator.doCreateConfigElement(UserStoreXmlCreator.java:104)
 	 at com.enonic.cms.domain.security.userstore.UserStoreXmlCreator.doCreateUserStoreElement(UserStoreXmlCreator.java:72)
 	 at com.enonic.cms.domain.security.userstore.UserStoreXmlCreator.createElement(UserStoreXmlCreator.java:57)
 	 at com.enonic.cms.domain.AbstractPagedXmlCreator.createPagedDocument(AbstractPagedXmlCreator.java:28)
 	 at com.enonic.vertical.adminweb.AdminLogInServlet.handlerLoginForm(AdminLogInServlet.java:239)
 	 at com.enonic.vertical.adminweb.AdminLogInServlet.doGet(AdminLogInServlet.java:101)
 	 at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:617)
 	 at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
 	 at org.springframework.web.servlet.mvc.ServletWrappingController.handleRequestInternal(ServletWrappingController.java:159)
 	 at org.springframework.web.servlet.mvc.AbstractController.handleRequest(AbstractController.java:153)
 	 at org.springframework.web.servlet.mvc.SimpleControllerHandlerAdapter.handle(SimpleControllerHandlerAdapter.java:48)
 	 at org.springframework.web.servlet.DispatcherServlet.doDispatch(DispatcherServlet.java:790)
 	 at org.springframework.web.servlet.DispatcherServlet.doService(DispatcherServlet.java:719)
 	 at com.enonic.cms.server.service.servlet.CmsDispatcherServlet.doService(CmsDispatcherServlet.java:81)
 	 at org.springframework.web.servlet.FrameworkServlet.processRequest(FrameworkServlet.java:644)
 	 at org.springframework.web.servlet.FrameworkServlet.doGet(FrameworkServlet.java:549)
 	 at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:617)
 	 at javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet.service(HttpServlet.java:717)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:290)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206)
 	 at com.enonic.cms.server.service.vhost.VirtualHostFilter.doFilter(VirtualHostFilter.java:99)
 	 at com.enonic.cms.server.service.vhost.VirtualHostFilter.doFilter(VirtualHostFilter.java:61)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:235)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206)
 	 at org.springframework.web.filter.RequestContextFilter.doFilterInternal(RequestContextFilter.java:83)
 	 at org.springframework.web.filter.OncePerRequestFilter.doFilter(OncePerRequestFilter.java:76)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:235)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206)
 	 at org.springframework.orm.hibernate3.support.OpenSessionInViewFilter.doFilterInternal(OpenSessionInViewFilter.java:198)
 	 at org.springframework.web.filter.OncePerRequestFilter.doFilter(OncePerRequestFilter.java:76)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:235)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206)
 	 at org.springframework.web.filter.CharacterEncodingFilter.doFilterInternal(CharacterEncodingFilter.java:88)
 	 at com.enonic.cms.server.service.servlet.CharacterEncodingFilter.doFilterInternal(CharacterEncodingFilter.java:34)
 	 at org.springframework.web.filter.OncePerRequestFilter.doFilter(OncePerRequestFilter.java:76)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:235)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206)
 	 at org.jboss.web.tomcat.filters.ReplyHeaderFilter.doFilter(ReplyHeaderFilter.java:96)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.internalDoFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:235)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.ApplicationFilterChain.doFilter(ApplicationFilterChain.java:206)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardWrapperValve.invoke(StandardWrapperValve.java:235)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardContextValve.invoke(StandardContextValve.java:191)
 	 at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityAssociationValve.invoke(SecurityAssociationValve.java:190)
 	 at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.JaccContextValve.invoke(JaccContextValve.java:92)
 	 at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityContextEstablishmentValve.process(SecurityContextEstablishmentValve.java:126)
 	 at org.jboss.web.tomcat.security.SecurityContextEstablishmentValve.invoke(SecurityContextEstablishmentValve.java:70)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardHostValve.invoke(StandardHostValve.java:127)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.valves.ErrorReportValve.invoke(ErrorReportValve.java:102)
 	 at org.jboss.web.tomcat.service.jca.CachedConnectionValve.invoke(CachedConnectionValve.java:158)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.core.StandardEngineValve.invoke(StandardEngineValve.java:109)
 	 at org.apache.catalina.connector.CoyoteAdapter.service(CoyoteAdapter.java:330)
 	 at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Processor.process(Http11Processor.java:829)
 	 at org.apache.coyote.http11.Http11Protocol$Http11ConnectionHandler.process(Http11Protocol.java:598)
 	 at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.JIoEndpoint$Worker.run(JIoEndpoint.java:447)
 	 at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:736)
 	Caused by: org.jdom.input.JDOMParseException: Error on line 1: Inhalt ist im Prolog nicht zulässig.
 	 at org.jdom.input.SAXBuilder.build(SAXBuilder.java:533)
 	 at org.jdom.input.SAXBuilder.build(SAXBuilder.java:946)
 	 at com.enonic.cms.framework.util.JDOMUtil.parseDocument(JDOMUtil.java:80)
 	 at com.enonic.cms.framework.util.LazyInitializedJDOMDocument.getDocument(LazyInitializedJDOMDocument.java:62)
 	 ... 56 more
 	Caused by: org.xml.sax.SAXParseException: Inhalt ist im Prolog nicht zulässig.
 	 at org.apache.xerces.util.ErrorHandlerWrapper.createSAXParseException(Unknown Source)
 	 at org.apache.xerces.util.ErrorHandlerWrapper.fatalError(Unknown Source)
 	 at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLErrorReporter.reportError(Unknown Source)
 	 at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLErrorReporter.reportError(Unknown Source)
 	 at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLErrorReporter.reportError(Unknown Source)
 	 at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLScanner.reportFatalError(Unknown Source)
 	 at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentScannerImpl$PrologDispatcher.dispatch(Unknown Source)
 	 at org.apache.xerces.impl.XMLDocumentFragmentScannerImpl.scanDocument(Unknown Source)
 	 at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
 	 at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XML11Configuration.parse(Unknown Source)
 	 at org.apache.xerces.parsers.XMLParser.parse(Unknown Source)
 	 at org.apache.xerces.parsers.AbstractSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
 	 at org.apache.xerces.jaxp.SAXParserImpl$JAXPSAXParser.parse(Unknown Source)
 	 at org.jdom.input.SAXBuilder.build(SAXBuilder.java:518)
 	 ... 59 more
```


----------



## maki (29. Apr 2011)

Bitte in Zukunft auf das richtige Unterforum achten.

*verschoben*

Steht da zB. ein Kommentar (Lizenz, etc.) am Anfang der XML Datei?
Versuche es mal zu löschen.


----------



## minimike (29. Apr 2011)

Da kommen wir zum zweiten. Ich habe die Applikation nicht geschrieben sondern nur Übersetzt. Ich bin Einsteiger.
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich um heraus zu Finden welche Dateien aufgerufen werden?


----------



## Atze (29. Apr 2011)

was heißt welche dateien aufgerufen werden? aus welchen klassen die fehler kommen? die package-struktur im stacktrace (den fehlerlog, den du geposted hast) sollte dir doch schon etwas aufschluss geben.

bspw 
	
	
	
	





```
at com.enonic.cms.framework.util.LazyInitializedJDOMDocument
```
, dort die methode 
	
	
	
	





```
.getDocument()
```

oder meinst du, welches dokument dort geparst wird? das ist ohne kenntnis der anwendung (für mich jedenfalls) nicht ersichtlich


----------



## maki (30. Apr 2011)

minimike hat gesagt.:


> Da kommen wir zum zweiten. Ich habe die Applikation nicht geschrieben sondern nur Übersetzt. Ich bin Einsteiger.
> Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich um heraus zu Finden welche Dateien aufgerufen werden?


Steht dass denn nicht irgendwo im Stacktrace oder in Loggingausgaben?
Sonst wird es schwer imho


----------

